# Mckenzie Wall Ped (or similar) - Need image



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Have you checked out the mckenzie 8900?


----------



## Hoytdude90 (Sep 15, 2008)

The 8900 does have a great angle for the antlers, the body lines up a little too flat against the wall for what I was hoping to do. But I'll keep that form in mind, thanks!


----------



## Sloan1175 (Apr 5, 2018)

Is there a link to these forms? With real world pictures


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

This is the 8900 looking straight on 90° out from the wall.


----------



## Wilderness_5658 (Jan 21, 2013)

Remember those mounts take alot more cape then a normal mount


----------



## Bth340 (Jul 19, 2019)

I like that turn


----------

